# Sandreo!!



## jazz101 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi everyone 
I am looking at purchasing a mare who is in foal to the warmblood stallion sandreo! Has anyone seen offspring by him? And what's there conformation like? I know it depends on the mare too! also what's everyone's views/opinions on him. 
Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

